# Serbian (BCS): Draga braćo i sestre, zamolio bih vas



## pallina89

Hi!
I have received a private message on facebook, about the meeting of a new group.
Here it is the sentence that I didnt get .

Draga Braco i Sestre zamolio bih vas jos jednom da pozivate clanove u nasu grupu.

Thank in advance for helping me.


----------



## slavic_one

pallina89 said:


> Hi!
> I have received a private message on facebook, about the meeting of a new group.
> Here it is the sentence that I didnt get .
> 
> Draga Braco i Sestre zamolio bih vas jos jednom da pozivate clanove u nasu grupu.
> 
> Thank in advance for helping me.



I'm glad. So you just want to show off or you would like a translation? 

Draga braćo i sestre, zamolio bih vas još jednom da pozivate članove u našu grupu.

Dear brothers and sisters, I would like to ask you once more for inviting new members to our group.


----------



## pallina89

Oh sorry! Yes, I needed a translation.

It is a group about religion, and I added this group.

Thank you *slavic_one* for the help.

A question:

*I would like to ask you = zamolio bih vas *


----------



## phosphore

pallina89 said:


> *I would like to ask you = zamolio bih vas *


 
If you're asking someone to do something, that's the translation you would use. However, if you're asking someone something, you would say "voleo bih da vas pitam...".


----------



## pallina89

*voleo bih da vas pitam*  How  do you translate it literally?


----------



## slavic_one

pallina89 said:


> *voleo bih da vas pitam*  How  do you translate it literally?



I would love to ask you.


----------



## pallina89

Aww Ok!!
Thank for the precious explainations!


----------



## slavic_one

You're welcome.

But that's if you're male. If you're female you'll say/write "Volela bih da Vas/vas/te pitam...".

Vas - 2nd person singular, with respect
vas - 2nd person plural
te - 2nd person singular


----------



## Duya

I would never say "voleo bih da vas pitam", only "hteo bih" (or perhaps "želeo bih"). I find that "voleo bih" is unnatural, and doesn't make much sense here.


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> I would never say "voleo bih da vas pitam", only "hteo bih" (or perhaps "želeo bih"). I find that "voleo bih" is unnatural, and doesn't make much sense here.



I'm not a Serbian native speaker so I accepted phosphore's example.

In Croatian, I'd say "Htjeo bi vas pitati".


----------



## phosphore

To me "voleo bih da vas pitam" is more polite than "hteo bih da vas pitam", while "želeo bih" is as polite as the former.


----------



## Majalj

I would like to ask you *to invite *new members...

@Slavic_one: never "htjeo", but "htio".


----------



## phosphore

Majalj said:


> I would like to ask you *to invite *new members...
> 
> @Slavic_one: never "htjeo", but "htio".


 
And "bih", not "bi". 

Anyway, now I think too that "voleo/volela bih..." is not a perfect translation, although I wouldn't agree it is unnatural and it is certainly not incorrect. The right translation would be "želeo/želela bih da..." or "hteo/htela bih da vas pitam", the former being slightly more polite.


----------



## slavic_one

Majalj said:


> I would like to ask you *to invite *new members...
> 
> @Slavic_one: never "htjeo", but "htio".



I'm never 100% sure about htio/htjeo and vidio/vidjeo, but I reson it like that: htio/hteo/htjeo, vidio/video/vidjeo, and as Croatian is ijekavian, it's htjeo and vidjeo.



phosphore said:


> And "bih", not "bi".
> 
> Anyway, now I think too that "voleo/volela bih..." is not a perfect translation, although I wouldn't agree it is unnatural and it is certainly not incorrect. The right translation would be "želeo/želela bih da..." or "hteo/htela bih da vas pitam", the former being slightly more polite.



Bim, biš, bi, bimo, bite, bi is as far as I know in Čakavian, but am not sure for standard Croatian.

(otvorit ću o tome teme, ionako sam mislio, nemojte tu razglabati o tome, ionako je pitanje bilo na srpskom, ne hrvatskom)


----------

